# Typing Test in Excel or Word??



## karthick019 (Sep 12, 2016)

Hello All,

I am new to Macro's so if my question sounds really weird to a lot of Macro experts here - "I AM SORRY"

Question:
I want my Team members to undergo *typing test* to ascertain their *speed* and *accuracy* level but we do not have access to internet here so the option of them taking test online is out.

Can anyone let me know if there are any option to perform such typing tests via excel or word??

This would great help.!!

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## Macropod (Sep 14, 2016)

Using Word, if you create a document with the required content, you can use the document comparison tools to compare that document against what your team members type, thus enabling you to assess their accuracy.

If they create a new document _immediately _before starting and close & save it _immediately _they've finished typing, the edit time stats stored by Word will give you the speed data.

The issue then becomes one of analysing the data, for which you'd probably want to use Excel. The tricky part is in determining the 'accuracy' stats - for example, do you count every mistyped word, or very mistyped letter. What about formatting, extra spaces, etc.? Those are things you'll need to work out.


----------



## Joe4 (Sep 15, 2016)

Micorsoft's autocorrect feature could also skew the results by autocorrecting some misspelled words.


----------



## Macropod (Sep 15, 2016)

Yes, so you might want to disable that, too.


----------



## karthick019 (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks a lot for all your inputs guyz...


----------

